# white top hara and red top zebra mix you think ???



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

you think this fish can be at white top hara and red top zebra mix or something ?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks to be one of the zebras, I'm not sure if I'd write it off as a hybrid.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you post another picture? It's hard to figure out his body shape from the camera angle here.


----------



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's a better pic and it's most colored up right here .


----------



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

More pics


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Do you have reason to believe that those two species are parents? Or are you just guessing?

There are many types of blue barred Zebra types, no reason it would have to be Hara.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

For the most part, this fish looks like a Cyno sp. hara, but in the first picture the mouth and jaw structure do look closer to a Metriaclima zebra type. The barring is not representative of an ideal Cyno sp. hara specimen, but as far as patterning goes I think it is within the bounds of normal variation.

Where did you find this fish? What name was it sold under (or if it was bred in your tanks - what else was in the tank)?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Does the lower half of fish ever darken? Looks like a metriaclima pulpican. But there are many that have very similar looks


----------

